# Heavenly Man ?



## Shane (Nov 24, 2005)

A friend is reading "The heavenly man" Brother Yun.

Has anyone read it and if so I would greatly appreciate some comments on it. 
Another lady has said she will borrow me a copy to read but I would like to know if it is worth it.

Thanks everyone


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 25, 2005)

I've read it. I also have spoken with Chinese pastors who say he is a fraud. A few months back I received an email in which key expat Chineese pastors who had suffered terribly in China signed a letter of condemnation re: Heavenly Man. Here is a link to an article that can start your research:

http://www.e-n.org.uk/2004-12/2938-China-leaders-distance-themselves-from-the-heavenly-man'.htm


----------



## Shane (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I got the book and started to read it today and I must admit not to comfortable with it.


----------

